# First-timer



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I went for my first time end of last year, so I am by no means an expert on anything. I just wore a pair of waterproof pants that I had from camping/hiking and such, like $20 at Dicks. Under that I just had on some track pants. I just wore a t-shirt, hoodie, and a jacket. Add on a hat and some gloves, and I was good to go. I didn't have any problems and like you I wasn't going to buy stuff for something I may not even like. 

I had no problems at all and I was out there for 6 hours, which was about all I could take for the first time. I was plenty warm with having to pick my ass up off the ground over and over again. 

Enjoy your first time.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Problem is this: When learning to snowboard, you fall a lot. A LOT! When you fall, you get wet. A lot! If you really can't afford proper gear, bring plenty of changes of clothes.


----------



## DonTheBarber (Dec 3, 2011)

Dicks Sporting Goods has SkiGear pants for 29.99. The are waterproof warm and get the job done.


----------



## Suzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

> Dicks Sporting Goods has SkiGear pants for 29.99. The are waterproof warm and get the job done.


Just found those and picked up a pair as you were posting 

I'm good with pants, socks, and gloves. Only thing is the jacket. The only thick jacket I have has a cotton shell with polyester/acrylic lining. If the outside got wet how would that effect the lining? Could I still keep dry and warm? 



> Problem is this: When learning to snowboard, you fall a lot. A LOT! When you fall, you get wet. A lot! If you really can't afford proper gear, bring plenty of changes of clothes.


I figured I would be face planting a lot  Needless to say, I don't get much snow here and when I do I'm usually not rolling in it.


----------



## DonTheBarber (Dec 3, 2011)

You're gonna be miserable in cotton. After the first couple spills you will be soaking wet and cold. What part of the country do u live in? I have a burton jacket that's too small. It's a large.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

The first two trips I took, I only had cotton long johns, a generic ski bib, & a fluffy nylon jacket. I don't remember it sucking one bit! Now I've got sweet gear. I noticed Champions brand Under Armor knockoff stuff at Target. It's all synthetic and you could probably get a top and bottom for what I paid for a top. Just an idea.
Steve


----------



## Suzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

> You're gonna be miserable in cotton. After the first couple spills you will be soaking wet and cold. What part of the country do u live in? I have a burton jacket that's too small. It's a large.


I'm in West TN....which is currently at 67 degrees (definitely NOT normal for January--we usually get our 1 snow per year in late January or February)

I'm guessing the polyester/acrylic lining of my jacket won't protect me from the wet cotton outer shell then. I did see a cheap Champion 3-in-1 system outer jacket at Target. I may pick one of those up, as well as some longjohns.


----------



## DonTheBarber (Dec 3, 2011)

Kapn I meant with a cotton outershell.


----------

